# My rescued LaMancha kidded...PICS ADDED



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

I know i owe yall pictures of the lamancha doe i rescued but i have been getting out there at dark and havent been able to get them...but she out of the blue kidded today! and sorry this is long but its my first hard birth and it was crazy.

I didnt expect them yet, i have been watching her and her udder wasnt FULL, but i did notice it was growing slowly, i figured next week sometime she would kid...NOPE! I came out to check on her around 3pm and there was a kid hanging out, just the head. He was dead and cold, i have no idea how long she had been in labor, but i could not get him to budge, so i tried to go in and there was another head right there trying to come out, it was still alive, i saw the tongue flopping, so i cleared its nose and it was breathing so i didnt want to push it back in, the other dead kid was HUGEEE! it absolutely would not budge, and i had to hold the does skin back so the other baby could breathe. I called the vet and they couldnt come out, but told me the only thing i could do was cut off the dead baby's head, push it back in, and then pull out the live baby. So thats what i did, well my husband helped. I had to get the live baby's front legs and then he came right out, and then the dead baby came out. 

The live baby is very very weak and very thin. I gave him some nutridrench, selenium/vit e gel (the mother had a dose 1 wk ago) and i gave the doe the calcium drench and she ate and drank. But she looks so miserable! i do not have banamine, is there anything i can give her? We got the kids out at 3:30pm and she still has not passed the afterbirth, it is 7pm. What should i do now??

Momma cleaned the baby and talked to him and he talks back and seems fairly ok, but is just weak. I helped him nurse, but momma did not want to stand for it. My husband held her and he nursed a little and she didnt fight but as soon as we let her go, she walks away. He just wants to sleep but i go out there and we help him nurse a little here and there, he latches on and drinks for about 5-10 seconds, thats all. is this enough? what else can i do for him and momma? She is a first freshener by the way. 

This is my first time dealing with anything like this, all my goats have always had perfect births, but i knew it would come one day. I just need to know im doing all i can do and on the right track? at least it is warm here, i dont have to worry with the baby being to cold. I also want to start momma on antibiotics since i had to go in her, but im not sure what to do here because i had her on pen G for 7 days after i got her, which was feb14. so is it ok to start the pen G again? or should i switch to a different antibiotic? 

If you read all that, Thank you! haha, and any advice would be really helpful right now :sigh: 

oh i WILL GET PICTURES THIS TIME! hes a pretty pretty NuMancha baby...elf ears with the roman nubian head, too too cute! and his name is LUCKY!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

first off. your very brave, you did an awesome job.

I'd go with penG for the antibiotic, should work fine

babies nurse very frequently and only get a lil bit at a time, if hes weak, try syringing or tubing him the colostrum

Have you milked her out? that can help the placenta let out. just keep watching her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

What an ordeal for you and your doe!
I too would do as Katrina said, get her to stand and massage and bump her udder to allow milk let down, keep what you get from her to feed the new baby, it will help her contract enough to pass the afterbirth and the little guy will get what he needs too.

I also agree with the PenG, you can give it for 5-7 days.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

Wow :shocked: That had to be such an awful thing to deal with :hug: I've only had one birth issue were the babies got stuck and had to assist but NOTHING like that before and I am so impressed by your quick thinking and bravery.Congrats on the new baby...what a miracle it survived


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

I agree with the others.... :thumb:

Wow...what an ordeal...and I commend you for doing such a great and hard job.....congrats on the new baby ....but I am so sorry ...about the dead kid... 

glad momma and wee are doing well... :hug:

If you can get some oxytocin....from the vet ....will help with milk letdown... and may help rid the afterbirth....if the afterbirth is long..dragging the floor.....gently.. tie it in a knot...do not pull the afterbirth out....by tying a knot.....this will allow more weight... to help get it out.....

Banamine does work wonders for pain and swelling....


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

Thank you guys so much for the support. I really don't know what I would do without this forum, my goats and I sure thank each and every one of you :hug:

I just got back from checking on them and momma passed afterbirth and is letting baby nurse while she's munching on hay, baby also seems stronger now too. I'm so thankful They are doing better! I really had no idea she would have twins, she had almost NO belly at all! I've learned so much today, one thing being They can definitely fool you with belly size haha.
I will have pics tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded **PICS ADDED*

Momma and baby are doing wonderful this morning! They have the nursing down to perfection and both are alert and active, although baby is still a little wobbly, i did give him selenium/vit e when he was born yesterday but should i give it to him again or is once enough?

also i have another question, if this was to happen again, is there anything i should have done differently? Like say if both babies were alive, i WOULD NOT cut the head off a live baby! what would i do in that situation?

anyways, off to pictures! This lil guy def shows both breeds, nubian head and lamancha ears lol! Daddy was a nubian, momma is lamancha. Dad had moonspots, so is that small patch of light hairs in baby's black stripe a moonspot??


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: My rescued LaMancha kidded....we had some problems*

here is a better pic with the light hairs... cant really see it in the other pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How I missed this I don't know! I am so sorry you had to go through all that, but you sure got a beautiful lil man out of it! 

Not sure if anyone else answered your selenium e gel question anywhere, but only give it once. I am not sure how long you can wait to give it again, but the 2mL dosing on the tube should be adequate for him as far as I know. I had a weak kid because of selenium deficiency last week and he perked up after getting the gel and colostrum into him.

Congrats again on a beautiful baby! God had other plans for his sibling even if it was a horrific effort to get him out.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment! He is much stronger and walking better now, thanks!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG he is gorgeous!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful........  :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

:stars: :balloons: Congratulations :balloons: :stars:

He is adorable!



goattee22 said:


> also i have another question, if this was to happen again, is there anything i should have done differently? Like say if both babies were alive, i WOULD NOT cut the head off a live baby! what would i do in that situation?


I am not experienced in pulling kids out yet, so I am interested in hearing others answers, to your question as well.
This is what I probably would have done, push the second kid back in and pull out the first, as quickly as possible, then pull the second one out. Hopeing that I could get the 2nd one out in time. My bet would be that you would have a good chance of saving the second kid after some swing and clearing its lungs.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We had to do the same thing 3 years ago. It was horrible and I felt so bad for the kid, but he was already dead when we found him. He was hanging half out of mom and stuck. When we got him out, he wasn't all that big. The doe (a pygmy) just wasn't wide enough to get kids out. Then, about 3 weeks later, her full sister kidded. A healthy :kidred: and a somewhat-deformed, live :kidblue: . He had some major problems with his legs (We named him Forest Gump) and he lived for about 2 weeks. His sister is now 3 and doing great (Sold her and she had her first kid this year!). We sold both of the does as pets and they are now living the sweet life. I hope we never have to go through something like that again.

Oh, by the way, that is a gorgeous kid!


----------

